# Huge tip last night



## AFLORIDA (Nov 27, 2015)

So I roll up to a house to pick up an X fare with a 4.5 rating. I'm sitting there waiting and waiting and getting pissed off because they know I'm there -it was a party and people were yelling to this girl that her ride was here. She gets in the car apologizes for the wait and says she needs to go 30 minutes to her house, wants me to wait while she grabs her clothes, then can she change and do her makeup in my car and get to her job another 30 minutes away on time. So she asks can I speed and get her to work on time and she will give me $40 tip. Well I did agree after she gave me $20 before we even drove off (and I did speed at times but nothing too crazy) and she actually gave me a $54 tip, a bottle of water and a mini bottle of wine. To say I was shocked was an understatement. (fare was $27.50) I drive LUX and X and I have never ever gotten a tip from a LUX passanger. I have gotten tips here and there from Uber X passangers ranging in the $3-$10 range and its always from X passangers that you would never expect are going to tip you. (I am a female so I don't know if that helps me out or not with tips.) This girl was a Christmas miracle but hopefully the passangers are feeling the holiday spirit for us all....


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

AFLORIDA said:


> .....hopefully the passengers are feeling the holiday spirit for us all....


They sure are. You've heard of '*Scrooge*', right?


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Good for you. How did you get into LUX?


----------

